# Biggest typo EVAH



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

http://www.notthenation.com/pages/news/getnews.php?id=887


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 25, 2010)

=/


----------



## Thatch (Apr 25, 2010)

That is surely impressive.


*struggling not to make a "not" joke.


----------



## Alkatraz (Apr 25, 2010)

Why would you be interested in this? :/


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> Why would you be interested in this? :/



I like wasting other people's time.  It makes me feel better about how much of my own time I waste.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 25, 2010)

BREAKING NEWS:

*New virus attacks american's cr0nfields.*

hurp durp


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaahahaha!

Poor asians and their poor english.


----------



## Alkatraz (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I like wasting other people's time. It makes me feel better about how much of my own time I waste.


 

I respect that


----------



## Thatch (Apr 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaahahaha!
> 
> Poor asians and their poor english.



"OHBUAHAHAHA, THEY MADE A TYPO, THE MUST SUCK AT THE LANGUAGE SOOOOOO HARD!"


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaahahaha!
> 
> Poor asians and their poor english.


 
Lol it was an english journalist xP


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

Damnit! I misunderstood the news.


Now I look like a fool.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 25, 2010)

Actually, I'd argue that this is the biggest typo ever:

Penguin cookbook calls for "salt and freshly ground black people" instead of pepper.


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Actually, I'd argue that this is the biggest typo ever:
> 
> Penguin cookbook calls for "salt and freshly ground black people" instead of pepper.



^Superior and more lulz worthy typo.

The original post was kind of meh. I loved the comment about not being able to call them though at the end.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 25, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Actually, I'd argue that this is the biggest typo ever:
> 
> Penguin cookbook calls for "salt and freshly ground black people" instead of pepper.



I'd vouch for this one.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Apr 25, 2010)

I once typoed "cross hatch" as "crotch hatch."


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Actually, I'd argue that this is the biggest typo ever:
> 
> Penguin cookbook calls for "salt and freshly ground black people" instead of pepper.



Well, they meant literally largest...  not most noteworthy.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 26, 2010)

This is *noooot* interesting.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Well, they meant literally largest...  not most noteworthy.



Ah.  In that case, the literally biggest typo ever would have to be a billboard or two.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Apr 26, 2010)

> There are, as yet, no plans to recall copies that have made it into stores, which according to Sessions would be "extremely hard". He was "mortified that this has become an issue of any kind", adding that "why anyone would be offended, we don't know"


 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2010/apr/19/penguin-cook-book


----------



## Atrak (Apr 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Ah. In that case, the literally biggest typo ever would have to be a billboard or two.


 
I bet a lot of people go to that college for English degrees.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Actually, I'd argue that this is the biggest typo ever:
> 
> Penguin cookbook calls for "salt and freshly ground black people" instead of pepper.



I saw that on failblog XD


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

oh wow theyre just typo fiends arent they


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 26, 2010)

ME SO HORNY. ME LOVE U LONG TIEM.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 26, 2010)

...I thought it'd be funnier...  :c


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 27, 2010)

> No one at The Nation was available for comment, as the phone number listed on their website appears to be missing a digit.


wow, they are good at making typos^^


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 27, 2010)

The National Bank of Kazakhstan once misspelled 'bank' on their banknotes, apparently the proof-reader was a Russian-speaker and didn't understand the Kazakh language well enough to know that someone had made a mistake.


----------

